# rapido waste tank gauge



## chrishorwood (Jun 22, 2011)

hi to all you rapido 9048 owners
i have a problem with my waste water gauge . they say it is the sensors in the tank that are dirty. i have tried every thing to wash the tank out but no joy so it looks like it has to have a new gauge fitted but i am told it could be a two day gob just to get to the tank has any body had this problem and what did they have to do.
thanks chris


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

We don't have an indicator in the waste tank but when the fresh tank is nearly empty it's time to empty the waste?!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

chrishorwood said:


> hi to all you rapido 9048 owners
> i have a problem with my waste water gauge . they say it is the sensors in the tank that are dirty. i have tried every thing to wash the tank out but no joy so it looks like it has to have a new gauge fitted but i am told it could be a two day gob just to get to the tank has any body had this problem and what did they have to do.
> thanks chris


Who said it would take two days to get to the tank sensors? In any event why would you need a new gauge when it is the sensors that are the problem?

The normal problem is that the tank reads full even when empty. This is because gunge has shorted out the two probes which are normally shorted out by the water when the tank level rises.
It is not difficult to remove the probes from the side of the tank and clean them up. If that doesn't work then replace them, they are cheap.
It is well within the capabilities of a semi competent DIY person to change them. Why pay someone £70 - £80 an hour to do it?

http://www.marcleleisure.co.uk/stor....html?osCsid=6dc43ec764c57a462c662a38723c36f5


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Waste indicator*

Our waste indicator only gives us the warning beep that the tank is full when it really needs emptying. As previously said, when the fresh needs filling, it's a good indication the waste needs emptying.

You could try several large bottles of coke or pepsi or similar down the plughole, or empty your hot water down the sink and put some bio washing powder down, then have a drive around to mix it all. See if that helps.

We usually put bio washing powder/liquid down as we start our journey and the warm water from where we have both showered, then washed up sloshes around nicely till we empty the tank. That seems to keep everything clean.

If this does not cure the problem I would just stick to the rule, "fresh empty, waste full" that is probably the best indicator. I certainly would not waste any time or money on such a minor matter which has a simple solution if you stick to the rule.

If the indicator is beeping all the time, disconnect the sensor wires


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

chrishorwood said:


> hi to all you rapido 9048 owners
> i have a problem with my waste water gauge . they say it is the sensors in the tank that are dirty. i have tried every thing to wash the tank out but no joy so it looks like it has to have a new gauge fitted but i am told it could be a two day gob just to get to the tank has any body had this problem and what did they have to do.
> thanks chris


Exactly the same problem with my Rapido 924F now. Was told to use a limescale cleaner as it was probably the reason for false readings-had no effect! Awaiting a new probe from Rapido (2-3 weeks), fortunately under warranty. I am told by workshop manager it is accessible from above.

Barry


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

The waste tank on our 7066DF is completely inaccessible, I believe that the fresh water tak has to be removed for access to the waste tank (sealed in the double floor) so maybe that's why the O/P says it's a big job to get at the sensors?

I was horrified when we got this van to find that no waste tank guage is fitted (maybe because the sensors would be impossible to clean) but the tank is the same size as the fresh water tank so in theory it can't become full until after the fresh tank is empty.

Strangely enough we've got accustomed to the situation and I'm now left wondering why I would ever want a waste tank sensor. Whereas with previous vans I've check the level regularly and emptied when it was getting full, now I just empty it whenever we have the opportunity, more often than not I get a bucket under the waste and keep the tank empty. We've found this is much better as we no longer get the "niffs" when the waste has been in there for a day or two.

So my advice is - forget the waste tank sensor and just empty it regularly.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

gaspode said:


> The waste tank on our 7066DF is completely inaccessible, I believe that the fresh water tak has to be removed for access to the waste tank (sealed in the double floor) so maybe that's why the O/P says it's a big job to get at the sensors?
> 
> I was horrified when we got this van to find that no waste tank guage is fitted (maybe because the sensors would be impossible to clean) but the tank is the same size as the fresh water tank so in theory it can't become full until after the fresh tank is empty.
> 
> ...


Agree in full, this is what we have done for years with different vans!


----------



## chrishorwood (Jun 22, 2011)

from chris horwood
thanks guys for your help.i can tell some of you have the same set up as me.( waste tank beteen the two layer floor ) and very hard to get to. lucky for me i am under warrantee. but is worth all the bother, i just hoped some one might have the same and found an easy way round the problem .
but thanks to you all for remarks so quick.

thanks chris


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

mr2 said:


> chrishorwood said:
> 
> 
> > hi to all you rapido 9048 owners
> ...


Whoops!! Misread post - it is our fresh water probe that is duff. I think I'll go and lie down.


----------

